

Secure Multi-Party Computations With Python  - turnersr
http://viff.dk/

======
AnIrishDuck
This has been a subject that caught my interest recently. For those that don't
know a lot about SMPC, this library can be used to implement distributed
cryptographic applications [1].

In other words, a group of peers that don't trust each other with a key can
perform RSA in a distributed matter that is Byzantine Fault Tolerant (BFT).
Specifically, all parties can generate a distributed key pair and then decrypt
a message without specific knowledge of the private key. A fixed number of
attackers (usually less than one third of the total number of participating
clients) can behave in an arbitrary manner during the process without
affecting the ability of the trustworthy peers to correctly decrypt the
message.

There are of course performance issues and caveats involved, but fascinating
stuff.

1\. <http://viff.dk/doc/applications.html#distributed-rsa>

